# Cannondale Cyclocross CAAD9 Optimo Si 1 or Kona Major Jake?



## cyclostf (Nov 2, 2006)

Hello,

I am looking for my first cyclocross bike. I have been riding road and mountain bikes for a long time and did some racing when I was younger. The shops in my area don't carry the models I am looking for but they can order them. I plan to use the bike both off-road and on pavement (with another set of wheels). Any opinion on these bikes? What about the weight? I like the Kona carbon seatstays since they will probably dampen road harshness (I'm 43 and not getting younger...). I am 6'3" and 220 lbs and have trashed a fair amount of rims in the past; should I be concerned with the wheelsets (Mavic Ksyrium Equipe vs Shimano WH-R561)? Are the SRAM and Shimano gruppos similar? Are the rear derailleur hangers replaceable on both models?

By the way, the Cannondale is listed around $900 CDN higher than the Kona. Is the Cannondale really worth this price?

Thanks!


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

Both are nice bikes, and both are available as just a frame/fork. The kona frameset is less expensive, though I don't know exactly how much. the big variance in the price between those is the gruppos. The Sram gruppo is new and on the pricey side. I haven't done any significant riding on it (not many have). 

At 220, if you are going to beat the crap out of the bike off-road, I'd get a strong handbuilt wheelset.


----------



## bicyclenerd (Feb 16, 2005)

The Caad 9 comes with a crankset and the Cdale SI bottom bracket. So, basically you are stuck using Cannondale crank and BB. I was going to ride one this year but Cdale was really slow with shipping bikes. It is a really nice frameset and the complete bike comes well spec'd. I did not like the crankset that comes with it because it is a compact 36/50...
I know the Caad9 frame has a lower BB than the other Cdale cross bike... I think the caad9 fits more like their road geometry. I am riding a 2006 Cdale cross and it is a 52, my road caad8 is a 54. So, check out the sizing because it can be tricky. I rode a 54 Major Jake... Fit ok.


Last year I was on a Major Jake ( no carbon rear ) and it was great frame. I used a Alpha Q fork with DA and it was light and rode great. The top tube is cool... it is flat on the underside - not round... I guess for shouldering.


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

I think the major jakes are HOT, I had a 2005 and thought it was heavy, don't know how much lighter the caad 9 is


----------



## empty-c (Aug 2, 2004)

*Cannondale Cyclocross*

FYI I have a 2005 Cannondale Cyclocross and love it. I really think the Optimo framesets ride smother than the old CAAD3 I used to have. I know you didn't mention this bike, but for the money and weight I think it satisfies my need, at age 35, for a reasonably smooth ride for a reasonable price. Furthermore, I found a complete bike for $1000.00( but added Neuvation wheels), so I can forget about how dirty the components are getting.


----------



## sitzpickel (Nov 10, 2003)

*Cannondale*

Cannondale frames are the only frames I have seen break without being in an accident (2 frames - anecdotal evidence .
Proprietary BB interfaces are a big turn-off, which also rules out the new Specialized stuff (s-works), although I'd love a carbon tricross.

Michael
----------------------------
Ride, rinse, repeat.


----------



## empty-c (Aug 2, 2004)

Please tell me more - were they 2005 or newer? What happened? I always wonder about aluminum and fractures, although I do understand any frame should be replaced every 3-4 seasons. I didn't realize the Tricross uses a proprietary BB - even the carbon one? I would LOVE to win the lottery and buy one.


----------



## cyclostf (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info.

I've heard of problems with the proprietary BB from other owners of C'dales. Since I am 400 km from the closest Cannondale dealer, I might stay clear from this brand. In my quest for the best bike for my budget and my needs, I came across the new Trek XO2 as well as the Jamis Supernova. Anyone have reviewed these bikes?

Thanks!


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

I got a Trek XO2 a few weeks ago. I just started racing cyclocross this year so I can't compare the Trek to a lot of other bikes. I was riding a Specialized Tricross Sport that I bought last year and compared to that bike I like the XO2 a lot more.
The XO2 is pretty light for a 'cross bike. When I picked the bike up at the shop it weighed 18.5 lbs without pedals. My tricross was probably 22-23 lbs. I notice the weight at the end of races going over barriers or on runups.

I'm pretty happy with the XO2. The Bontrager race x lite wheelset is really nice. It's definitely the nicest wheelset I've ever had. I was a bit worried about how they might hold up but after 5 races they're still perfect.
I'm not sure what else to say about the bike. I can answer any questions you may have about it.


----------



## cyclostf (Nov 2, 2006)

*About the XO2*



gobes said:


> I got a Trek XO2 a few weeks ago. I just started racing cyclocross this year so I can't compare the Trek to a lot of other bikes. I was riding a Specialized Tricross Sport that I bought last year and compared to that bike I like the XO2 a lot more.
> The XO2 is pretty light for a 'cross bike. When I picked the bike up at the shop it weighed 18.5 lbs without pedals. My tricross was probably 22-23 lbs. I notice the weight at the end of races going over barriers or on runups.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with the XO2. The Bontrager race x lite wheelset is really nice. It's definitely the nicest wheelset I've ever had. I was a bit worried about how they might hold up but after 5 races they're still perfect.
> I'm not sure what else to say about the bike. I can answer any questions you may have about it.


I'm glad you like the XO2. What size is your frame? Did you ride the bike on road and if so, how is the ride? Being 220 lbs, I am concerned too about the wheels. I don't intend to use the bike for cross-country or trails, but I need a solid wheelset.

Checking the specs on the Trek website, I noticed that the BB is lower than many cyclocross bikes. Has it been an issue up to now?

After 5 races and probably some training, did you notice any weakness to the frame or components?

Thanks again!


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

cyclostf said:


> I'm glad you like the XO2. What size is your frame? Did you ride the bike on road and if so, how is the ride? Being 220 lbs, I am concerned too about the wheels. I don't intend to use the bike for cross-country or trails, but I need a solid wheelset.
> 
> Checking the specs on the Trek website, I noticed that the BB is lower than many cyclocross bikes. Has it been an issue up to now?
> 
> ...


My frame is a 52. I only weigh 140.
I've ridden the bike on the road and it rides well. Last night I changed to some 700x23 tires and rode two hours on the road. I liked the ride a lot. It does take a more input to lean the bike over in a turn compared to my road bike (Trek 5500) but the ride feels really stable. I felt just as fast on the xo2 with road tires as on my road bike. And the xo2 is not much heavier, definitely not enough to notice while riding. The position is a bit different as the bars are higher on the xo2.

I don't think that the bb height on the Trek website is correct. The bb is higher than what is specified. The bb height has not been an issue. I can measure it later if you're curious. I don't have the bike with me right now.

I haven't noticed any weakness in the frame or components. I was talking to another racer over the weekend who has an XO1 and he thought that it was a great frame.
On Saturday I crashed head on into a big rock (about a foot and a half tall). Once I realized that I couldn't avoid the rock the first thing I thought about was my nice new wheels. After I flipped over the bars, the bike flipped over me, and I got back up and rejoined the race I realized that everything was fine including my front wheel. It wasn't even out of true.

Another thought... if you're not sure about the wheelset you could probably sell them on ebay (around $500), buy a "solid" wheelset, and have quite a bit left over.


----------

